#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Boilers and burners: design and theory By Prabir Basu

## rangaraj

Dear All,



Anyone has book titled "Boilers and burners: design and theory By Prabir Basu"?. Please share with me.

Thanks in advance.See More: Boilers and burners: design and theory By Prabir Basu

----------


## losmoscas

i also need it.

----------


## AnandV

Boilers and Burners- Design and Theory, Basu-Kefa-Jestin [ocr,BM]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mo736

Dear Anandv

Thanks very much

----------


## roman_maximo

Thank you..this is very helpful

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

----------


## dso

thnx anandV

----------


## gpcshf

thanks

----------


## aragorn

Thanks alot

----------


## cpchonburi

Thanks a lot.

----------


## kwy1970

thanks

----------


## crusty

the link has expired!!! plzz upload again

----------


## spk

the link has expired!!! plzz upload again

See More: Boilers and burners: design and theory By Prabir Basu

----------


## vankatnana

will you upload it please

----------


## belsonkoshy

plz upload the link again

----------


## rioca57

I need to work Boilers and Burners-Design and Theory, Basu, Kefa-Jestin [ocr, BM]

----------


## rioca57

Anandv Dear, I need the book Boilers and burners: design and theory By Prabir Basu

----------


## rioca57

Dear Anandv

the link has expired!!! plzz upload again

----------


## Nabilia

Boilers and Burners-Design and Theory, Basu, Kefa-Jestin [ocr, BM] 2000

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rioca57

Thank you very much, may God blesses, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is excellent
Dear Nabilia, thank you very much

----------


## vankatnana

I am unable to download it .
Plz. upload it once again

----------


## vikaschaurasia

the link has expired!!! plzz upload again

----------


## kani20

Please upload again....

----------


## manoj123

Dear Mr.Anand 

Can you please share This Book thank you in Advance. 

Manoj

----------


## manoj123

Can you please share this book 



"Boilers and burners: design and theory By Prabir Basu"

Thank you in advanceSee More: Boilers and burners: design and theory By Prabir Basu

----------


## Nabilia

Post 19 is active

----------


## manoj123

Thank you very Very very much..

----------


## miebit

Thanks

----------


## M5416

Thanks

----------


## josefreitas

please reupload.

i am very interested in this book

thanks

----------


## novisad

Thanks a lot!!!

----------


## GOLF1963

Thanks

----------


## mazzola

Hi Nabilia,

I could not understand why I can not download the book. Could you please upload it again?

Thanks and with kind regards,

----------


## jituraju

Dear Friend,

It seems the link has expired, I tried couple of times but unable to download, pl send me another link,

Regards,

Jitu Raju

----------


## Nabilia

I downloaded it just fine on 3/01 and 3/02, it is working fine, ??  keep trying?

----------


## Nabilia

New link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jituraju

Dear Nabila,
Thanks A lot, Now the link is working.

Regards.



Jitu RajuSee More: Boilers and burners: design and theory By Prabir Basu

----------


## bestleemh

Thanks a lot! It works.

----------


## saiddt

Dear Nabilia, thank you very much

----------


## ingenierohernan

Muchas gracias. Es muy buen libro.

----------


## megAnthos

thank you so much for the book

----------


## Bangy

PLs help me with this book Boilers and Burner Design and Theory By Prabir Basby share it with me

----------


## zahabsurkh

the link has expired plz plz upload it again

----------


## Nabilia

Post 36 is active people...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zahabsurkh

yes it is active now. In my last attempt it didn't worked.thanks Nabilia

----------


## srinivasarao

Plzz upload again plzzzzzzzz

----------


## v.munagala

Thanks

----------


## mikica

Thanks

----------


## marid

Thanks :Tennis: 

See More: Boilers and burners: design and theory By Prabir Basu

----------


## elpadresanto

Thanks a lot, you saved my life

----------


## rsmyegpet

The link is invalid now, plaease upload once again for us.
rsmyegpet

----------


## saiash

some one please upload the book, i think link has expired.....

----------


## onomeanthony

upload again

----------


## Hennysusanty

please up load again

thanks

----------


## saiddt

Boilers and Burners- Design and Theory, Basu-Kefa-Jestin [ocr,BM]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

temporary link, you requesting you must upload it in other links

thanks

----------


## Lajangmaoet

please upload it again
thank you

----------


## Lajangmaoet

please upload it again
thank you

----------


## kotosher

Please upload again

----------


## gtpol57

Requested **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

Thanks 2 all.

----------


## Tun58

Link is dead

See More: Boilers and burners: design and theory By Prabir Basu

----------


## gtpol57

Post #59 link is alive 
try again

----------


## yasss

plz upload again.plz

----------


## aragorn

New Link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## barrerav

Both link are dead.!

----------


## gtpol57

Link of post #59 is always alive
Click at the correct place
*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## Zemene

Thank you very much !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kparthy

I am in urgent for this book. the link has expired. please upload again .
Thanks in advance.

----------


## kparthy

Thanks.......

----------


## p-sam-b

thanks for sharing useful book

----------


## phemmy070

Kindly help me out pls. The link as expired. Thanks

----------


## phemmy070

Waoooooooooh thanks alot

----------


## onlylno

The link is dead now. Can anybody upload again? Thanks...... or mail me  yujiehust@hotmail.com

See More: Boilers and burners: design and theory By Prabir Basu

----------


## onlylno

can anybody upload it again? it is dead now. thanks...............

----------


## KARTHIK7

the link has expired pls upload again.. it will be more useful

----------


## gtpol57

Try next **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## latomaso

Please post live link, I really need this book for my study.
Thank you!

----------


## onlylno

The link did not work! Can anybody upload it again? Thanks a lot!!!!

----------


## racp12

Mr. gtpol57,
I tried to download the file, but the following message is displayed:




> File not found
> may have been deleted by the uploader or due to the received complaint



Could you, please, reupload the file.
Thanks in advance

----------


## gtpol57

The second happened so pm me.

----------


## mohamed_aeeg

please can any one upload it again

----------


## gtpol57

Try next **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## racp12

Mr. gtpol57,
Thanks a lot for this valuable information

----------


## racp12

Mr. gtpol57,
Thanks a lot for this valuable information

----------


## dineshh

last link not working, kindly provide new

See More: Boilers and burners: design and theory By Prabir Basu

----------


## Thaksen79

members the link is expired,could you please reupload

----------


## ubermenchp

link is dead, could you upload again please??

----------


## ubermenchp

link is dead, could you upload again please??

----------


## gtpol57

New link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## siddhubalaji

thanks bro!

----------


## ubermenchp

Thanks so much

----------


## goodfeeling

Thank you gtpol57

----------


## piotr91

can someone upload it again?

@crusty, did u get it?

----------


## Thaksen79

The link is working........try again

----------


## steamofboiler

Dear member,

Would you please upload again, I had checked all of link not working.

Thank you

----------

